# Things are more like they are now than they've ever been before...



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Two really weird things just happened. 

First, I was reading New Posts, saw a thread named "Things Ain't What They Used to Be," and clicked to read it. I like that tune. Maybe somebody wants the changes to the bridge. I can help.

Click.

Up comes a curt message saying I don't have access to the thread. Huh? It's in the Forum Lounge. I can read other threads there. I clicked Back and tried again. And again. And again.

Then I figured it out. The Back button displays a cached copy of the previous page. So I pressed (never hit your computer) F5 to refresh New Posts. Abrakadabra, presto chango, shazam. The thread disappeared.

Mystery solved. Sometime between when I first saw the thread on New Posts and when I tried to read it, somebody on a cloud zapped the thread, probably because it reported some bad chord changes in it or something like that. As I persisted with the Back button, I was reading over and over an obsolete copy of New Posts.

Beware of the Back Button. The Back Button lies. It's a Brokeback Button.

Oh, yeah, the second weird thing. I am writing this post a second time. While I was writing it the first time, my browser, or somebody or something more powerful than me, decided not to let that process continue. The message editor frame went blank, and I was back at Post New Thread with all my deathless prose not so deathless. Dead and gone, in fact. 

That's the first time I've been moderated before pressing the Submit button.

So I started over, frequently saving this tome in the clipboard until I see it posted and safe. Well, maybe.

Wait a minute. There ain't no bridge to "Things Ain't What They Used to Be." This was all for nothing.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Al Stevens said:


> That's the first time I've been moderated before pressing the Submit button.


 That's the extension of the police state mentality to message boards... They wish they would be able do this and they will in a near future.

Victor.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Same thing happened to me. I read the post and typed a response and got a weird message that I didn't have access to that part of the forum or something.I went back and the post was there. I went forward and it was gone. Oh well.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

magical pig said:


> That's the extension of the police state mentality to message boards... They wish they would be able do this and they will in a near future.
> 
> Victor.


Sometimes I think it would be nice to have a moderator inside my head to stop stupid stuff from coming out before it does. Sometimes I just say stuff and people look at me in a very strange way.


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

I read the post earlier, but the little moderator in my head is saying I can't tell you about it!


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Here's the explanation. The thread was moved to storage as you guys were trying to read/post to it, hence the error messages.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Al Stevens said:


> Wait a minute. There ain't no bridge to "Things Ain't What They Used to Be."


Oh yes there is. I'd put money on it.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Is storage where the bad posts go for an indeterminate amount of time. sort of like "Gitmo".


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Threads go there as opposed to being completely deleted. Sometimes a mod will move it there to discuss with other mods whether it should either stay there, go back from whence it came or go back from whence it came in a slightly pruned version. It's better to prune a thread (removed offensive bits) while in storage rather than public, in case someone replies and quotes a bit you are "pruning". A tedious and often thankless task that is done purely to make the forum a nicer place for all, but sadly you can't please all the people all the time.


----------



## Greg_Ace (Sep 27, 2006)

Pete, why would you put money on the bridge? Is it some sort of toll, or is that the ASCAP fee for playing the song?


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Pete Thomas said:


> Oh yes there is. I'd put money on it.


Don't put much. It's a 12-bar blues.


----------



## rleitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Nefertiti said:


> Is storage where the bad posts go for an indeterminate amount of time. sort of like "Gitmo".


Let's call it the Gulag instead...and it was a very good post.

Rory


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Nefertiti said:


> Sometimes I think it would be nice to have a moderator inside my head to stop stupid stuff from coming out before it does. Sometimes I just say stuff and people look at me in a very strange way.


That's probably one of the reasons your wife married you You know, the spaced out musician weirdo type thing... :twisted:

Victor.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Pete Thomas said:


> Oh yes there is. I'd put money on it.


Are you sure about this??? Night Train's got a bridge but I don't remember hearing of version of "Things Ain't..." with a bridge.

Victor.


----------



## Isle of Jazz (Dec 27, 2006)

<snip>


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I believe at least part of the song goes, "Politically Correct thing ain't what they used to be" or something like that. :twisted:


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

magical pig said:


> Are you sure about this??? Night Train's got a bridge but I don't remember hearing of version of "Things Ain't..." with a bridge.


Try this one:


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I wonder if anyone was interested in what Al or Rory had to say. :scratch:


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

I might be but I'm too busy in the Gulag practicing the bridge to TAWTUTB.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Pete Thomas said:


> Try this one:


That's a good bar bet. I don't think Ella would have recorded that one, though.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Pete Thomas said:


> Try this one:


lol

Victor.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

It's baaaack...


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Nefertiti said:


> Sometimes I think it would be nice to have a moderator inside my head


I have Kim.


----------

